# What is the sex, height and weight of your GSD?



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

So, I just measured my big boy Birbo. I was shocked to find him to be 28.5 inches at the shoulder and he weighs 80lbs! He is 16 months old! I began to wonder what size dogs every one else had. Birbo is certainly the largest GSD I have ever had (out of 3).


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, I am also curious about age of your dog. Thanks in advance to all who respond!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know his height, but my nearly 8 mo. male gsd weighs 74#.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister
Male
1.5 years old
28' inches at the shoulder
80 pounds


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, another big boy! My last GSD (a female) was just a peanut at 48lbs. My first GSD (a male) was 24" and 74lbs.


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Blitz / 5-1/2 mos. 65 Lbs / 24-1/2" at the withers as of today .. will weigh him and measure on the 23rd this month, his 6 mos birthday..... I LOVE HIM MORE EVERYDAY!!! German Shepherds have so much personality and SMART Holy Shite ... more than some people i know LOL.. This pic is at 4 mos and 53 lbs / 21-1/2"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Female, 3 years, 24 1/2" tall, 62 - 67 lbs.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lakota is 8 months (today) she's 69lbs I will see if I can get height tonight.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Dakota is 2yo and weighs 67lbs as of a few months ago. Not sure about her height. 
Jackie is 12 weeks and weighs 23lbs. Not sure about her height.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly: Female, 23 inches, 56-60lbs.

Tanner: Male, 24-25inches, 74-76lbs.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Hercules: 2 years old, 28 inches at the shoulder, and last time checked he was 83 pounds probably more like 85-86 now.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark

Male/Intact

17 months old

25.5' at the withers

79.6lbs

West German Showline x DDR


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hubby and I tried to measure Hondo, but Hondo kept attempting to eat the measuring tape. Then hubby decided it was a cool game to zip it back every time Hondo attempted to mouth it. Now when Hondo sees the measuring tape he gets all excited and grabs at the plastic holder. I suppose I'm going to have to find a boring yard stick somewhere....geesh, boys.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Male
27 or 28"
About 90 lbs
15 months old


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella is now 10.5 Months. And @ 8 months was 60 pounds 24 inches tall. But she's a lil bigger now. .


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

14 month female; 25 inches; 68 pounds


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

16 month old male, 26" at withers, 77 lbs. He's west German show-lines.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dodger neutered male
2 years old
24 inches at the shoulder
a lean 75 lbs


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Dakota (Koda Bear)

Male/Neutered

2 1/2 years old

Weight: 93-95 lbs

Height: Can't remember but I think it was 27-28" I have it on some random post here.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

No one wants to stand still tonight but they're both in the 24" range.

Harley 3.5yrs is 78lbs
Annie 3 in a few weeks is 68lbs

Annie looks like she outweights Harley but it's all that fur.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Lacey: Female/Intact

2.5 years old
26" 
90#


----------



## mleun481 (Aug 9, 2010)

Major: 5 month old male / 64lbs / 25"


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi -Female - 73# - 26" - 2.5yrs old

Jynx - Female - 40# - 21" - 10 yrs old (oops that's my ausse LOL)


----------



## spyla (Jul 1, 2010)

Shadow - Male, 15 Months Between 28"-29", 97lbs last sunday @ Petsmart, looks slim, looks like will add a few more pounds before done growing


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Luna- 24 1/5" at the shoulder approx 76 lbs.-- 9-10 years old
Jaeger- 28" at the shoulder- not sure of weight- he was 83.3 in June- probably more now! He's still really slim but tall! He's now about 19 months or so old. And a handful, LOL!:crazy:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly is going on 11 mths and weighs 70lbs I will measure her later!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

female  
22"
49 pounds 

haha veeerrrryyyy lean


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

How do you measure the height? Paw to the shoulder joint?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Victor-male /19 months/24"/90lbs
Jamie Lee-female /3 months/14"/19lbs


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca:
Female, 6 years old
26" tall
74 pounds


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody, male, 7 years, 25.5'', 75-80lbs

Isa, female, 5 years, 25.4'' 65-70lbs

Akbar, male, 14 months, 26.5'' 90lbs, still growing lol


----------



## spyla (Jul 1, 2010)

How to measure Height


----------



## dakota20 (Jul 9, 2010)

Jade (female) is 20in. tall and 47 pounds. She is just shy of 6 months old.


----------



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

Iris is 4 years old. The last time I measured her (around 2 yrs. old) she was 24". She was 78 lbs. when she went to the vet in August. She's a big girl.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Goofy 2yrs 
103 pounds
Not sure about the height


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Shadow (female)
11 months
26" tall
85 pounds


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Female 70lbs 26in at the shoulders at 2yrs

According to the CKC GSDs are approx. 22-26in. I think this is yet another reason my GSD is mistaken for a GSD mix, because generally female GSDs are shorter.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Nara is almost 3 years old (November 22nd!), 25" and 88 lbs, and she's West German bloodlines so short and stocky (all muscle, no fat).


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Arlo, roughly 80 lbs at 8 months.


----------



## mainegsd (Sep 16, 2010)

Axle: 4 1/2 years neutered male
26.5" 75lbs
West german showline

Thor: 17weeks intact male
45.5 lbs
haven't measured him yet
West german showline


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

My girl GSDs are both 13. One is about 23" and 63lbs (German showlines) and the other is 24" and about 70lbs (Amlines). I had an Amline male who was 28" and weighed a bit over 90lbs at 2 years old. People always asked if my girls were puppies or "miniature shepherds" and everyone thought the oversized male was the correct size.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank
6 months
about 25 inches 
60 pounds


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 1, 2010)

Dixie is 27" tall and a lean 88 pounds.
People try to tell me she is not full blood GSD because of her size but I can't see anything else in her. Don't really care anyway.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

My male is 90 lbs at 3yrs not sure how tall, but tall, he was taller than his parents at 6months but it took him til about 3 months ago to reach that weight. He is lean though.


----------



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

My gsd is a female , 7 months old, Im going to estimate for now and il update this tomorrow, I would say she is 75lbs from weight lifting experience, height ....mmm I really don't know but i will get a full update tomorrow because she is a very very big puppy, and shes mostly muscle.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Ranger is 8 months and 82 lbs.


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

duke is 14 months old 100+ 27 inches tall.


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

Sirius
male
3 year old bicolor
Height? I don't remember
weight- 95- 100 pounds (not over weight)
You can see him in my album.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

My girl, Skylar is 9 months old, 26" tall (from paw to shoulder), and 65 pounds.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Mason: Male/Intact/10 months old/25"/70lbs & still gowing!


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

my baby is going to be huge!
shes 5 months old, and already weighs between 50 Pounds!
(she weighed 29 pounds at 3 months)


----------



## misticat57 (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a 25", 72 lb female.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Acer, male
age 2 year's 
26 inches to wither
72 lbs


----------



## LoveMyGSD (Feb 24, 2011)

Tussle
8 months old the 7th
80 lbs
25 inches


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky, male
9 years.
24.5 inches
75lb.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Ace - Male
9 Months
27 1/2" Tall
79 Pounds


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

*Remy*
Male
13 months
25.5"
75lbs
Intact Crypto


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I've posted on this thread before, but just to update....

Niko
Male
21 months old
28" at withers
81 lbs
(Neutered at 12 months old)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Good idea Leah.

*Stark*
Male
24 months old (as of this coming Saturday)
26.5" at the withers
85-87lbs
(Intact)


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Chrono*
Male
3 years
30"
95lbs
(neutered at 6 months)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Grim
Male - Intact
23 inches and 72lbs


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner 2 1/2 years old
Neutered Male (at 13 months)
27 inches at the withers
103lbs at last weigh in Feb and working on getting 8lbs off (and I think we're almost there).


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Raven, 3 years old female
Spayed at 6 months
27 inches tall
79lbs

Kaiser, approx 1 yr old male
Neutered at 1 yr 
24 inches tall
65lbs


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

2-1/4 years old, spayed, West German show lines bitch. 26.5", 75 lbs.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

13 months. 
female spayed
22-23 in. at shoulder
65lbs


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi is 24 inches, weighs 65.3 lbs.


----------



## Lone Star Hunter (Apr 26, 2011)

*Waco*

Waco is a male GSD, Sable, 125 pounds, 26", and 2 years old.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Does the OP still care?

Abby:
22 months
25.5 inches
70 pounds


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Male
5 years
24 inches at whithers
75 pounds


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't know about height I'm 5'11" and on all fours he is almost up to my hips. He is almost 2 years old and he weighs about 115-120


----------

